# كل ما يخص اسبوع الالام و القيامة المجيدة - الالحان و القرءات و تأملات



## Aksios (9 أبريل 2009)

كل ما يخص احد الشعانين و اسبوع الالام و عيد القيامة
من الحان و تأملات و قرءات​ 

أحد الشعانين
**********************************************
(001) تأمل احد الشعانين
http://www.4shared.com/file/74642938/c87c257/_001____.html
(002) محير احد الشعانين
http://www.4shared.com/file/74643966/2ef47c70/_002____.html
(003) الجالس فوق الشاروبيم
http://www.4shared.com/file/74644736/c4ca9d86/_003____.html
(004) لحن إفلوجيمانوس
http://www.4shared.com/file/74646407/30af8801/_004___.html
(005) مديحة داود المرتل
http://www.4shared.com/file/74646759/a826ef1a/_005____.html
(006) لحن اثفتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/74649350/8e90ef34/_006___.html
(007) بولس احد الزعف
http://www.4shared.com/file/74650386/92355276/_007____.html
(008) انجيل صلاة التجنيز من يوم الاحد - يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/74651622/d1c0db6b/_008________-_.html
(009) ثوك تاتى جوم 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/74652270/57054930/_009_____1.html
(010) كى ايبرتو
http://www.4shared.com/file/74653889/1c6a0fe8/_010___.html
(011) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الاحد - متى
http://www.4shared.com/file/74654241/2e4475b9/_011________-_.html
(012) ترنيمة إلهى إلهى كن قائدى
http://www.4shared.com/file/74655684/4d2e0183/_012______.html
(013) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الاحد - متى
http://www.4shared.com/file/74656047/6eaacc69/_013_________-_.html
(014) ترنيمة إذا أراد أحد
http://www.4shared.com/file/74656172/342f0112/_014_____.html
(015) مقدمة الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/74657077/fd3bf8cf/_015___.html
(016) نهاية الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/74657121/68edc388/_016___.html
(017) ختام الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/74663023/4fe32514/_017___.html
(018) لحن مقدمة العظة
http://www.4shared.com/file/74658752/e24b6811/_018____.html
(019) عظة المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا - ابونا داود لمعى
http://www.4shared.com/file/74659982/e5c75c33/_019________-___.html
(020) لحن ختام العظة
http://www.4shared.com/file/74660855/f567e8b0/_020____.html
(021) لحن إبؤرو الحزاينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/74662482/7dbe32b1/_021____.html​ 
**********************************************
يوم الاثنين الكبير​ 
**********************************************​ 
(101) تأمل يوم الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة
http://www.4shared.com/file/91576460/7e178fcf/_101_______.html
(102) نبوات الساعة التاسعة من يوم الاثنين - سفر التكوين
http://www.4shared.com/file/91577357/76ad384f/_102________-__.html
(103) ثوك تاتى جوم 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/91577747/68bfa1d2/_103_____2.html
(104) كى ايبرتو
http://www.4shared.com/file/91580351/80493212/_104___.html
(105) انجيل باكر من يوم الإثنين
http://www.4shared.com/file/91580935/dce9d45b/_105______.html
(106) ترنيمة ملعونة ايتها الحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/91582397/6f9610a0/_106_____.html
(107) انجيل الساعة السادسة من يوم الاثنين
http://www.4shared.com/file/91583047/60c2b7d1/_107_______.html
(108) ترنيمة لم ترى عين 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/91583798/409cc288/_108______1.html\
(109) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الاثنين
http://www.4shared.com/file/91584312/f24e31fb/_109_______.html
(110) ترنيمة لم ترى عين 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/91585248/d69221f2/_110______2.html
(111) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الاثنين
http://www.4shared.com/file/91586159/a87d3192/_111________.html
(112) ترنيمة لم ترى عين 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/91586878/e29d5809/_112______3.html
(113) مقدمة الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/91587845/fbd1012/_113___.html
(114) نهاية الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/91587880/d362ab91/_114___.html
(115) ختام الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/91588644/2a471dd8/_115___.html
(117) لحن إبؤرو الحزاينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/91591007/93c793ee/_117____.html​ 
**********************************************​ 
يوم الثلاثاء الكبير:​ 
**********************************************​ 
(201) تأمل يوم الثلاثاء من البصخة المقدسة
http://www.4shared.com/file/88785600/afd6205e/_201_______.html
(202) ثوك تاتى جوم 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/88785600/afd6205e/_201_______.html
(203) كى ايبرتو
http://www.4shared.com/file/88788706/b51d3781/_203___.html
(204) انجيل باكر من يوم الثلاثاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/88790227/e33a621/_204______.html
(205) ترنيمة هانت هانت
http://www.4shared.com/file/88791341/874a9c0/_205____.html
(206) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الثلاثاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/88791696/257580c5/_206_______.html
(207) ترنيمة ربنا تعالى
http://www.4shared.com/file/88791875/2861d1fb/_207____.html
(208) انجيل الساعة السادسة من يوم الثلاثاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/88793341/a27d614b/_208_______.html
(209) ترنيمة فى نصف الليل صراخ
http://www.4shared.com/file/88795242/1fdd051a/_209______.html
(210) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الثلاثاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/88796532/47662ab6/_210_______.html
(211) ترنيمة علمنى انتظرك يا رب
http://www.4shared.com/file/88808515/f7ad7a00/_211______.html
(212) لحن بيك أثرونوس 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/88808673/4ad2c6ea/_212_____1.html
(213) لحن بيك أثرونوس 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/88808720/af6e0922/_213_____2.html
(214) لحن بيك أثرونوس 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/88809385/9a5eda9e/_214_____3.html
(215) لحن بيك أثرونوس 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/88811388/1c3ba77c/_215_____4.html
(216) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الثلاثاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/88813084/bdc29d85/_216________.html
(217) ترنيمة الوزنات
http://www.4shared.com/file/88815058/24b1f03f/_217___.html
(218) مقدمة الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/88816126/9f3f8e26/_218___.html
(219) نهاية الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/88816173/92228eec/_219___.html
(220) ختام الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/88816853/afc5d7e1/_220___.html
(222) لحن إبؤرو الحزاينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/88818630/8ad77be4/_222____.html​ 

**********************************************​ 
يوم الاربعاء الكبير​ 
**********************************************​ 
(301) تأمل يوم الاربعاء من البصخة المقدسة
http://www.4shared.com/file/92277202/569f7897/_301_______.html
(302) ثوك تاتى جوم 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/92277399/114d7061/_302_____4.html
(303) كى ايبرتو
http://www.4shared.com/file/92281674/508f2bb4/_303___.html
(304) انجيل باكر من يوم الاربعاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/92282149/12e9bda1/_304______.html
(305) ترنيمة التجارب
http://www.4shared.com/file/92284458/5f552141/_305___.html
(306) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الاربعاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/92286929/c5c2dcc8/_306_______.html
(307) ترنيمة صممت أذناى
http://www.4shared.com/file/92290886/b65b3588/_307____.html
(308) انجيل الساعة السادسة من يوم الاربعاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/92291208/2c117034/_308_______.html
(309) ترنيمة ها اتى بطيبى 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/92291401/5140b422/_309______1.html
(310) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الاربعاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/92291921/6bae45f3/_310_______.html
(311) ترنيمة ها اتى بطيبى 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/92292125/70657fbc/_311______2.html
(312) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الاربعاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/92293078/caddfa16/_312________.html
(313) مقدمة الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/92293987/d22bc0c7/_313___.html
(314) نهاية الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/92294022/caa8dff4/_314___.html
(315) ختام الطرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/92294518/79ba7c2/_315___.html
(321) لحن إبؤرو الحزاينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/92296291/19d84b60/_321____.html​ 
**********************************************​ 
خميس العهد:​ 
**********************************************​ 
(401) تأمل يوم خميس العهد
http://www.4shared.com/file/95309418/f7d89a72/_401_____.html
(402) ثوك تاتى جوم 5
http://www.4shared.com/file/95356412/878eec4a/_402_____5.html
(403) الابركسيس الحزينى 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/95310318/b2ffeacd/_403____1.html
(404) الابركسيس الحزينى 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/95312120/3e842dd9/_404____2.html
(405) يهوذا يهوذا
http://www.4shared.com/file/95313903/2314283c/_405___.html
(406) لحن اجيوس الحزاينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/95316119/e31751e9/_406____.html
(407) انجيل باكر من يوم الخميس - لوقا
http://www.4shared.com/file/95316605/f6f53a06/_407________-_.html
(408) ترنيمة الضربة الاخيرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/95317077/eb8bd63a/_408____.html
(409) ترنيمة وضع ربنا ثيابة
http://www.4shared.com/file/95317466/829e7f31/_409_____.html
(410) نبوات الساعة التاسعة من يوم الخميس - سفر التكوين
http://www.4shared.com/file/95318045/76cbf483/_410________-__.html
(411) قسمة 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/95320746/6899e183/_411___1.html
(412) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الخميس - يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/95321182/7f707141/_412_________-_.html
(413) ترنيمة فى حزن شديد
http://www.4shared.com/file/95321383/bf395b9/_413_____.html
(414) ثوك تاتى جوم 6
http://www.4shared.com/file/95322703/d6961883/_414_____6.html
(415) انجيل الساعة الاولى من يوم ليلة الجمعة - يوحنا 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/95359002/c1ff6581/_415_________-__1.html
(416) ترنيمة قصة الحب العجيب 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/95325996/e07742f6/_416______1.html
(417) انجيل الساعة الاولى من يوم ليلة الجمعة - يوحنا 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/95361321/ea92badf/_417_________-__2.html
(418) ترنيمة قصة الحب العجيب 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/95327305/f22e558/_418______2.html
(419) انجيل الساعة الاولى من يوم ليلة الجمعة - يوحنا 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/95489721/8a1ab435/_419_________-__3.html
(420) ترنيمة قصة الحب العجيب 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/95330892/ec66355a/_420______3.html
(421) انجيل الساعة الاولى من يوم ليلة الجمعة - يوحنا 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/95363334/29eab79a/_421_________-__4.html
(422) ترنيمة قصة الحب العجيب 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/95332761/53a2f799/_422______4.html
(423) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من ليلة الجمعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/95333146/43c11b6f/_423_______.html
(424) ترنيمة امسك يدى وقدنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/95333516/39bf47f6/_424______.html
(425) انجيل الساعة السادسة من ليلة الجمعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/95334222/8d67fe10/_425_______.html
(426) ترنيمة ما احلى ساعة بها
http://www.4shared.com/file/95334725/15c8a958/_426______.html
(427) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من ليلة الجمعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/95335464/bc5985f6/_427________.html
(428) ترنيمة بالدموع يا رب كلمتك
http://www.4shared.com/file/95335754/9532686c/_428______.html
(429) لحن مقدمة العظة
http://www.4shared.com/file/95337334/6e68afbd/_429____.html
(430) عظة التجارب الشيطانية - انبا موسى
http://www.4shared.com/file/95351104/ecea826c/_430_____-__.html
(431) لحن ختام العظة
http://www.4shared.com/file/95352117/7e4d4d79/_431____.html
(432) لحن إبؤرو الحزاينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/95354378/9e477cdc/_432____.html​ 
**********************************************​ 
الجمعة العظيمة​ 
**********************************************​ 
(501) تأمل باكر الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/94523612/71dafcaf/_501______.html
(502) ثوك تاتى جوم 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94524461/39c1d705/_502_____1.html
(503) قسمة 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94524705/6ab00ac3/_503___2.html
(504) انجيل باكر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared.com/file/94525310/bc7400b4/_504________-_.html
(505) انجيل باكر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/94525978/e962aad6/_505________-_.html
(506) ترنيمة نبوات عن الام المسيح
http://www.4shared.com/file/94528300/5705e928/_506______.html
(507) تأمل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/94528755/5d11413e/_507________.html
(508) ثوك تاتى جوم 6
http://www.4shared.com/file/94530288/6811807a/_508_____6.html
(509) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared.com/file/94532191/a0997f4d/_509_________-_.html
(510) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - مرقس
http://www.4shared.com/file/94533729/f1873563/_510_________-_.html
(511) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/94534575/1b1561da/_511_________-_.html
(512) ترنيمة حبيبى يا يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/94536089/39f93b5e/_512_____.html
(513) ترنيمة اليوم علق
http://www.4shared.com/file/94537775/a241a5a/_513____.html
(514) تأمل الساعة السادسة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94538550/139f486f/_514_________1.html
(515) ثوك تاتى جوم 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/94539463/18c54744/_515_____3.html
(516) لحن طاى شورى
http://www.4shared.com/file/94543696/312e471e/_516____.html
(517) لحن تى ابيستولى
http://www.4shared.com/file/94547625/c4b15838/_517____.html
(518) قطع الساعة السادسة
http://www.4shared.com/file/94550753/c3e610f4/_518____.html
(520) ايها الابن الوحيد الجنس
http://www.4shared.com/file/94553545/22afff00/_520_____.html
(521) لحن اجيوس الحزاينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/94556107/981a03c6/_521____.html
(522) مزمور رفضونى - الساعة السادسة يوم الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/94559607/c5360515/_522____-_____.html
(523) انجيل الساعة السادسة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared.com/file/94562786/eb8b286d/_523_________-_.html
(524) انجيل الساعة السادسة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/94563809/d9fac/_524_________-_.html
(525) امانة اللص 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94563865/5fe17401/_525____1.html
(526) امانة اللص 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94569107/87d96940/_526____2.html
(527) تأمل الساعة السادسة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94569201/6cfc722c/_527_________2.html
(528) ترنيمة حبيبى ايا من لاجلى جرحت
http://www.4shared.com/file/94569709/64ec38f5/_528_______.html
(529) ترنيمة يا من فوق الصليب
http://www.4shared.com/file/94571117/6616595e/_529______.html
(530) تأمل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94571458/940e4320/_530_________1.html
(531) ثوك تاتى جوم 5
http://www.4shared.com/file/94572790/269395a9/_531_____5.html
(532) لحن تى شورى
http://www.4shared.com/file/94573835/1ff6a9f4/_532____.html
(533) لحن فاى ايتاف انف
http://www.4shared.com/file/94575971/585e9d02/_533_____.html
(534) لحن اثفيتى اناسطاسيس
http://www.4shared.com/file/94578502/75667bc6/_534____.html
(535) بولس الساعة التاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/94578830/b89dda7a/_535________.html
(536) قطع الساعة التاسعة 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94578909/ebae5b2a/_536_____1.html
(537) قطع الساعة التاسعة 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94582425/351b9165/_537_____2.html
(538) قسمة 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/94584201/21a61490/_538___3.html
(539) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared.com/file/94584952/c98d5e8e/_539_________-_.html
(540) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - لوقا
http://www.4shared.com/file/94585088/2b9b9537/_540_________-_.html
(541) تأمل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94585189/5d5ecf96/_541_________2.html
(542) ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا
http://www.4shared.com/file/94585969/cdceb3a0/_542_______.html
(543) ترنيمة قامت مريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/94587355/48cbe115/_543____.html
(544) تأمل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/94587781/fd01f39d/_544_________.html
(545) ثوك تاتى جوم 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94588066/a0ca4d63/_545_____2.html
(546) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared.com/file/94588508/17e30509/_546__________-_.html
(547) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/94588881/ae3ea4f6/_547__________-_.html
(548) ترنيمة حب سما فوق كل حب
http://www.4shared.com/file/94589759/a6ab72d1/_548_______.html
(549) موسيقى ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا
http://www.4shared.com/file/94590906/195d035/_549________.html
(550) تأمل الساعة الثانية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/94590985/50450b87/_550_________.html
(551) النبوات من مراثى أرميا النبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/94593064/a4a582fe/_551______.html
(552) ثوك تاتى جوم 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94593473/24d38ec0/_552_____1.html
(553) لحن بيك أثرونوس 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94593623/5a20aeeb/_553_____1.html
(554) لحن بيك أثرونوس 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94593650/8c686996/_554_____2.html
(555) لحن بيك أثرونوس 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/94594405/1f26858b/_555_____3.html
(556) لحن بيك أثرونوس 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/94601644/b393449a/_556_____4.html
(557) انجيل الساعة الثانية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared.com/file/94602000/c6aa96db/_557__________-_.html
(558) انجيل الساعة الثانية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/94602229/8ec49893/_558__________-_.html
(560) لحن غولغوسا 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94656975/b1d2d73b/_560____2.html
(561) ترنيمة كامل الأجيال
http://www.4shared.com/file/94657393/7319bd33/_561____.html
(562) ترنيمة يايسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/94605038/7e8b7593/_562___.html​ 

**********************************************​ 
سبت الفرح​ 
**********************************************​ 
(601) تأمل سبت الفرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/95439697/f69f93ed/_601_____.html
(602) مزمور انا الصغير
http://www.4shared.com/file/95440244/1219875c/_602_____.html
(603) الرسائل السبع إلى الكنائس
http://www.4shared.com/file/95440949/60fd1400/_603_____.html
(604) الاسباط
http://www.4shared.com/file/95441422/11119e38/_604__.html
(605) سفر الرؤيا 01-05
http://www.4shared.com/file/95447280/241634f0/_605____01-05.html
(606) سفر الرؤيا 06-11
http://www.4shared.com/file/95453655/54d9a809/_606____06-11.html
(607) سفر الرؤيا 12-17
http://www.4shared.com/file/95461045/a4e657a1/_607____12-17.html
(608) سفر الرؤيا 18-22
http://www.4shared.com/file/95464792/bdbd5af8/_608____18-22.html
(609) انجيل سبت النور
http://www.4shared.com/file/95465410/219068e0/_609____.html​ 
**********************************************​ 
عيد القيامة:​ 
**********************************************​ 
(701) تأمل عيد القيامة
http://www.4shared.com/file/88767996/89120ff5/_701_____.html
(702) لحن اونيمناى
http://www.4shared.com/file/88769023/f5826e0d/_702____.html
(703) يا كل الصفوف
http://www.4shared.com/file/88769717/dc8def52/_703____.html
(704) تمثلية القيامة
http://www.4shared.com/file/88770858/636a16c0/_704___.html
(705) لحن اخرستوس انستي
http://www.4shared.com/file/88771310/bd34d372/_705____.html
(706) لحن طون سينا نارخون
http://www.4shared.com/file/88771457/42739550/_706_____.html
(707) لحن توليثو
http://www.4shared.com/file/88771737/166f8c8f/_707___.html
(708) لحن تين أناسطاسين
http://www.4shared.com/file/88771955/a4a5672f/_708____.html
(709) لحن بخرستوس افطونف
http://www.4shared.com/file/88772732/74b0d7ee/_709____.html
(710) محير عيد القيامة
http://www.4shared.com/file/88774458/e51278f3/_710____.html
(711) المزمور السنجارى لعيد القيامة
http://www.4shared.com/file/88775189/99cc93a6/_711_____.html
(712) انجيل عيد القيامة
http://www.4shared.com/file/88777143/7fa5fd3f/_712____.html
(713) مرد انجيل عيد القيامة
http://www.4shared.com/file/88777332/44678f00/_713_____.html
(714) آمين طون ثاناتون
http://www.4shared.com/file/88777637/32c6b964/_714____.html
(715) اسبسمس ادام لعيد القيامة
http://www.4shared.com/file/88779287/36e4bf40/_715_____.html
(716) توزيع عيد القيامة
http://www.4shared.com/file/88780333/2ce710fe/_716____.html
(717) مديحة رتلوا اليوم
http://www.4shared.com/file/88780893/da5d1795/_717____.html
(718) مديحة من فى الالهى يشبهك
http://www.4shared.com/file/88781556/b6e65820/_718______.html
(719) ترنيمة قام حقا
http://www.4shared.com/file/88782687/64bc074c/_719____.html
(720) ترنيمة قام المسيح بموتة ابطل عز الموت
http://www.4shared.com/file/88783632/4f9e4d6d/_720________.html
(721) ترنيمة المسيح قام من بين الاموات
http://www.4shared.com/file/88784414/a98660d/_721_______.html​ 

+++++++++

 بالاضافة للالحان دى
حبيت اجيب لكم الحان اسبوع الالام بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد

هتلاقوها فى المشاركة دى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1280876&postcount=12​ 
+ من جروب اسبوع الالام +​ 
إذا كان هناك لحن معين لم تجده
يمكنك طلبه فى الموضوع​ 
طلبات الالحان و التسبحة الكنسية​ 
و ايضا يمكنك طلب حصص تعليميه للحن معين و نصوص قبطيه و عربيه للالحان​ 
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

مجهود راااااااااااائع يا اكسيوس 

ميرررررسى على الالحان والقرءات 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كولا (9 أبريل 2009)

بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
  حاجة حلوة


----------



## ايهابكوا (9 أبريل 2009)

جميلة جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2009)

*مجهود رائع, ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أبريل 2009)

رائع جدا يا اكسيوس
ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل​


----------



## Aksios (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليكم كلكم على مروركم 
ربنا مع الجميع
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## ماريتا (9 أبريل 2009)

_بجد ميرسى جداااااااا يا اكسيوس_
_ربنا يعوض تعبك_​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

مجهود راااااائع يا اكسيوس

شكرااااااااااااااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## لوك لوكه (10 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي بجد علي كل الترانيم والالحان دي كلها

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## hopa_4ever (10 أبريل 2009)

مجهود جامد جدا طبعا 
كان نفسي كل اللينكات دى تبقي مرفوعة علي لينك واحد
عشان تتحمل كلها علي مرة واحد و لو المساحة كبيرة تبقي علي 3 او 4 مش كل دة 
بس برضوا مجهود رائع


----------



## Aksios (10 أبريل 2009)

بالاضافة للالحان السابقة حبيت اضيف لكم​ 
الحان اسبوع الالام للمعلم ابراهيم عياد​ 

01 - التجنيز - ارباع الناقوس​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41166771. ..3_elna2os. html[/FONT]</STRONG>​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*02 - التجنيز - أثفيتى انسطاسيس*[/FONT]
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41166769. ..-_ethvati. html*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.][FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*03 - التجنيز - أجيوس الحزاينى*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41161852. ..EEZ-agios. html*[/FONT]​

[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.][FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*04 - التجنيز - المزمور قبطى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41166763. ..zmor_2bty. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*05 - التجنيز - الانجيل قبطى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41161850. ..ngel_2bty. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*06 - التجنيز - المزمور والانجيل عربى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41161845. ..gel_3raby. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*07 - البصخة - مقدمة نبوات التكوين*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41161840. .._eltakwen. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*08 - البصخة - مقدمة نبوات الخروج*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41161833. ..at_el5rog. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*09 - البصخة - مقدمة النبوات - تثنية*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41161830. ..t_tathnia. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*10 - البصخة - ختام النبوات قبطى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41161827. ..m_elnbwat. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*11 - البصخة - نبوات الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الاثنين*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41161826. ..m_eletnen. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*12 - البصخة - أوكاتى كيسيس*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41161823. ..S5a-okaty. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*13 - البصخة - ختام العظة*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41161815. ..tam_el3za. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*14 - البصخة - ثوك تى تى جوم*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41166785. ..te_ti_gom. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*15 - البصخة - ثوك تى تى جوم - يوم الثلاثاء*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41166784. ..om_eltlat. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*16 - البصخة - مزمور الحادية عشر من يوم الاثنين*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41166777. ..m_el2tnen. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*17 - البصخة - لحن كى ايبرتو*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41166773. ..ke_2berto. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*18 - البصخة - كى ابرتو - دمج*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41166772. ..brto_damg. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS
 Jeddah S_U fissured.]*19 - البصخة - انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الاثنين - قبطى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41163037. ..tnen_2bty. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*20 - البصخة - مزمور وانجيل الحادية عشر من يوم الاثنين - عربى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41163036. ..nen_3raby. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*21 - البصخة - مقدمة الطرح*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41168352. ..mt_eltar7. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS
 Jeddah S_U fissured.]*22 - البصخة - مقدمة الطرح - باكر*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41168348. ..ar7_baker. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*23 - البصخة - مقدمة الطرح - مساء*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41168346. ..tar7_msa2. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*24 - البصخة - طرح الساعة الاولى من يوم الاثنين*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41168344. ..m_el2tnen. html*​[/FONT]





[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.] [FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*25 - البصخة - ختام الطرح*[/FONT]​


[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41168342. ..am_eltar7. html*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.][FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*26 - البصخة - ابؤورو حزاينى*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41168338. .._el7zayni. html*[/FONT]​

[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.][FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*27 - البصخة - امين الليلويا*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41168335. ..n_aliloia. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*28 - خميس العهد - فاى ايتاف انف*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41164968. .._etaf_enf. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*29 - خميس العهد - أفشوليم*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41164967. ..-afsholim. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*30 - خميس العهد - مقدمة الابركسيس*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41164973. ..l2brakses. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*31 - خميس العهد - الابركسيس الكبير*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41164972. ..es_elkber. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*32 - خميس العهد - يوداس يوداس*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41164971. ..das_yodas. html*​ 

[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*33 - خميس العهد - يهوذا يهوذا*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41164970. ..za_yahoza. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*34 - خميس العهد - أجيوس الحزاينى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41168333. .._el7zayni. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U
 fissured.]*35 - خميس العهد - أفتشنون*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41164969. ..afechenon. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*36 - خميس العهد - ارباع ناقوس -اللقان*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41168329. ..os_ell2an. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*37 - خميس العهد - مرد انجيل اللقان*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170190. ..el_ell2an. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*38 - خميس العهد - كيرياليسون - اللقان*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170186. ..on_ell2an. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*39 - خميس العهد - الاسبسمس الادام - اللقان*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170179. ..am_ell2an. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*40 - خميس العهد - مرد انجيل قداس الخميس*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170175. ..l_elkodas. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*41 - خميس العهد - الاسبسمس الادام - قداس الخميس*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170173. ..s_el5ames. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*42 - الجمعة العظيمة - ثوك تى تى جوم*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41168328. .._teti_gom. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*43 - الجمعة العظيمة - طاى شورىالحزاينى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170171. ..tay_shory. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*44 - الجمعة العظيمة - تى ابستولى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170163. .._ebestoly. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*45 - الجمعة العظيمة -مرد قطع السادسة - قبطى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170161. .._el6_2bty. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*46 - الجمعة العظيمة - مرد قطع السادسة - عربى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170159. ..el6_3raby. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*47 - الجمعة العظيمة - قطع السادسة - قبطى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170153. .._el6_2bty. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*48 - الجمعة العظيمة - قطع السادسة - عربى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170144. ..el6_3raby. html*[/FONT]​[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.][FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*49 - الجمعة العظيمة - أومونوجنيس*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.][FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170141. ..monoganes. html*[/FONT][/FONT]​ 

*50 - الجمعة العظيمة - أرى بامفئى*​ 
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41170137. ..ry_bamevi. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*51 - الجمعة العظيمة - امنيس تى تيه*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41172427. ..mnis_teti. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*52 - الجمعة العظيمة - قطع أمانة اللص - عربى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41172425. ..les_3raby. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*53 - الجمعة العظيمة - تى شورى الحزاينى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41172422. .._el7zainy. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*54 - الجمعة العظيمة - تى شورى - باللحن القبلى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41172417. ..la7n_2bly. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*55 - الجمعة العظيمة - اثفيتى يوم الجمعة*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41172414. ..-_ethvati. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*56 - الجمعة العظيمة - مرد قطع التاسعة - قبطى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41172412. .._el9_2bty. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*57 - الجمعة العظيمة - مرد قطع التاسعة- عربى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41172406. ..el9_3raby. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*58 - الجمعة العظيمة - قطع التاسعة قبطى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41172403. .._el9_2bty. html*​ 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*59 - الجمعة العظيمة - قطع التاسعة عربى*[/FONT]
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41172398. ..el9_3raby. html*​ 

[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.][FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*60 - الجمعة العظيمة - لحن غولغوثا*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.][FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.][FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U fissured.]*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 41172388. ..holghotha. html*[/FONT][/FONT]

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## welwel30 (10 أبريل 2009)

thank you very much for you


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كتير


----------



## hany13 (11 أبريل 2009)

*رائع ربنا يعوضك وياريت تجمع الملفات لكل يوم عشان نعرف نحملها بسهولة​*


----------



## وائل فاروق (13 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يبارك ويعوض محبتكم


----------



## وائل فاروق (14 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## mony el king (14 أبريل 2009)

_انا بشكرك على الخدمه الكبيره دى_


----------



## tonylovejesus (14 أبريل 2009)

فوق الممتاز  ربنا يباركك


----------



## Aksios (15 أبريل 2009)

متشكر ليكم كلكم على المرور​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

*أشكــــــــــــــرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## دميان بطرس لوقا (26 مارس 2010)

ميرسي بجد علي كل الترانيم والالحان دي كلها

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bebororo (28 مارس 2010)

_ميرسى جداااا على المجهود الكبير وكل عام وانتم بخير
_​


----------



## ريمون بهيج (26 يناير 2011)

ربنا يباركك


----------

